

Beatquest.fm - node.js music quiz - sgehlich

I'm happy to announce that I finished a small node.js experiment using socket.io and redis.<p>beatquest.fm is a small and simple music quiz which uses the itunes preview files. guess the artist / title and earn points for proving your music knowledge.<p>have fun playing the game. for song suggestions please use the chat, I will create a suggestion form later. :)
======
daleharvey
This is really well done, design is really nice, everything works pretty
flawlessly for me, and its quite addictive

As much node hate that is going around, stuff like this is exactly why it is
getting hype, yes this was possible before node, but it was hard enough to not
bother for fun experiments like this.

------
tibbon
Wow, this is one of the most fun games I've seen in a while online. One I'm
sending to my friends.

Plus I'm discovering all sorts of new music that I like.

As a small recommendation, monetize it by affiliate links to the iTunes Music
Store. Ticketmaster too if you can.

Is it possible for artists who are on iTunes to request to be added to the
list?

------
davej
Clickable: <http://beatquest.fm/>

------
CountHackulus
Since you're already using iTunes preview files, any chance you can make the
songs in the list clickable to bring me to the iTunes store? Heard a few songs
I want to buy.

------
MikeDanger
It just went down for a minute or two around 9:15 EST?

~~~
sgehlich
yup testing around, bashing the server and fixing bugs... still beta but works
quite good right now :)

~~~
koopajah
When i try to join a game i always come back to the front page asking me for a
name.

EDIT : ok works fine under chrome. Bugs with Firefox 4.0.1 under linux

~~~
jsavimbi
Same issue for me with Chrome

------
clux
Really well executed. Fun to play, works great, well done. A killer feature
for an app like this comes to mind; genre/artist specific games : )

------
danny3stacks
It would be cool if as the time was ticking down you get little clues like,
album name, year released, band starts with...

------
johnvh
Totally wasted half my morning. Well done!

